# Garage gym update



## silvereyes87 (Dec 5, 2019)

Really excited to do some black Friday unboxing today!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 5, 2019)

Coming together nicely brother!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 5, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Coming together nicely brother!



Thanks man! Think I'm most excited for the husafel stone.
It's over 100 lbs empty. It's got the option for loading plates inside


----------



## snake (Dec 5, 2019)

Looking good Sil! Could ya throw a level on your barbell rack, that would drive me crazy.

 Nothing like your own place brother. You're about to find out how dedicated you are to lifting.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 5, 2019)

Very nice brother, wish I had the extra cash for that.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 5, 2019)

snake said:


> Looking good Sil! Could ya throw a level on your barbell rack, that would drive me crazy.
> 
> Nothing like your own place brother. You're about to find out how dedicated you are to lifting.



I know it's not perfectly level. The legs at bottom catch on the cement a little and I sanded it to make it work as it is lol. 
I actually had a sea bee come in and help me put everything together and before we screen into the wall we had a level on there. No idea how it got crooked but it still works lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 5, 2019)

Thats a great setup, Mate. Well done.


----------



## Jin (Dec 5, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks man! Think I'm most excited for the husafel stone.
> It's over 100 lbs empty. It's got the option for loading plates inside




Nice start. 

Whatcha plan on using the stone for?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nice start.
> 
> Whatcha plan on using the stone for?



The sled, and stone are for general athleticism.  But if I ever fix my shoulder, not only would I like to get back into brazilian jujitsu,  but I may play with the idea of a lower weight strongman class.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2019)

You sexy sounding bastid. Happy for you. Wish I could come over and lift with you. You not gonna put any flooring down?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> You sexy sounding bastid. Happy for you. Wish I could come over and lift with you. You not gonna put any flooring down?



You're welcome anytime you're in Texas my brother. I have the mat for squatting on but as far as the deadlifts go I can fit over 500 on my deadlift bar In  bumper plates. When I start hitting over 600 I'll buy some iron ones and make a platform


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 6, 2019)

I wanna see you open the boxes.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 6, 2019)

You’ll love strongman. Its gruesome but fun. I throw it in once or twice a week a little on the lighter side for conditioning.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 6, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I wanna see you open the boxes.


That woulda been a good idea.   Got it all taken out


Uncle manny said:


> You’ll love strongman. Its gruesome but fun. I throw it in once or twice a week a little on the lighter side for conditioning.



Oh yeh what kinda stuff? I was gonna work the sled. Push press, carrying the stone.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 6, 2019)

Damn nice job, having a home gym is sure nice!


----------



## Raider (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice SE , I love lifting at home . Do what u want, no one bothers you and for me it saves a lot of time. Looks like you have a nice set up and better one coming. Best of luck!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh yeh what kinda stuff? I was gonna work the sled. Push press, carrying the stone.[/QUOTE]

I switch it up here and there but my staples are farmers carries, sled work, log press, sand bag carries. You should look into some farmers handles i think titan or valor has them priced pretty good. 

A variation of carries plus pushing/pulling the sled will go a long way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 10, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Oh yeh what kinda stuff? I was gonna work the sled. Push press, carrying the stone.



I switch it up here and there but my staples are farmers carries, sled work, log press, sand bag carries. You should look into some farmers handles i think titan or valor has them priced pretty good. 

A variation of carries plus pushing/pulling the sled will go a long way.[/QUOTE]

Seen the titan ones. Are reasonably priced. A log and those farmers handles could definitely be on the list one day bro.
I used my friends log  and it was different then my Olympic bar for sure. I liked the grip better.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks good man! But I like checking the treadmill bunnies out to much haha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 10, 2019)

Nothing better than a good home workout when you have all the right stuff. I’ve  always wanted a stone just never pulled the trigger. I like the dumbbell selection man. Boy that’s  a nice setup. When I regroup and rebuild my home gym that’s the same rack and dummy setup I’d like to have. Level or not I’ve always thought those bar wall racks look like a Samurai sword rack. Looks bada$$.

I didn’t watch with sound on so apologies for asking dumb questions. 
1. Do they have a dip attachment with that rack. If so did you get one?
2. Just saw Seek asked my other question


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 11, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Nothing better than a good home workout when you have all the right stuff. I’ve  always wanted a stone just never pulled the trigger. I like the dumbbell selection man. Boy that’s  a nice setup. When I regroup and rebuild my home gym that’s the same rack and dummy setup I’d like to have. Level or not I’ve always thought those bar wall racks look like a Samurai sword rack. Looks bada$$.
> 
> I didn’t watch with sound on so apologies for asking dumb questions.
> 1. Do they have a dip attachment with that rack. If so did you get one?
> 2. Just saw Seek asked my other question



I love the bar rack. It looks even cooler now with the safety squat bar on there. I did get the dip attachment! I'll show on the next video I make once I have everything put together. My wall mounted lat pulldown came in. So needa put that up. The stone man. It's so cool. It's over 100 lbs by itself then you can load plates inside. I dont plant to buy more hirse stall mats . The one I have is good for squats. But I do plan on buying iron weights and building a platform to deadlift on.


----------



## St0ked (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks awesome. I’m jealous!


----------

